# Undescended testicle surgery of my 1 year old son



## summer19

There are already many posts about this surgery. But I want to know more about this surgery.
My son is 13 months old. He has one undescended testicle. He is going to have surgery in 2 weeks to bring it down. The ultrasound was done 3 months ago. The undescened testicle is about 2 inches above the penise; I think it's called pubic bone. I'm really nervous about this surgery. I had read that the surgery procedure lasts less than an hour. But my nurse said that surgery lasts 2 hours.
Please share your experiences. They will also not let me stay with him when anesthesia is given. She says it will take only 5 minutes when he is taken from me to when he is asleep with anesthesia. I am allowed to breastfeed him up to 4 hours before the surgery time.
How was the recovery?


----------

